# Skin problems / itching



## Eve_B (Sep 16, 2013)

About 12 weeks ago my little puppy starting nipping at herself constantly. It started with her front legs and now has moved up throughout her body and continues to make its way to her neck. We went to the vet who believed it to be a food allergy (She was on blue basic - salmon and potato) so we switched her food to Nature's Variety Instinct Salmon meal which is grain free and gluten free. That was about 6 weeks ago and no improvement whatsoever, in fact it has gotten worse.

She doesn't scratch herself in one particular area and it is never to where it bleeds or is raw.

She had a skin scraping and came back negative.

We've tried Benadryl and Zyrtec and they don't seem to do much at all for her.

We also give her oatmeal baths once every 2/3 weeks

Just frustrated for her and her coat! She had an amazing shiny black coat and now it's just patches of hair.

Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

I've added some pictures, the first is how it started out and the last three have been taken within the last 2 days


----------



## Eve_B (Sep 16, 2013)

*Pictures*

Not sure why the pictures didn't post

The first is her coat 12 weeks ago and then the second is how it started out and the rest as I said were taken within the past 2 days


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks a bit like mange but I'd expect some redness and that was probably covered in the vets.

Any ways I'd try neem oil on it as it can't hurt and it is very good for the hair and the skin

What is the texture of the skin like?

Dry? Flaky? scaly? redness? moist?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Did the vet mention ringworm, which is fungal? A skin scrap would have to be sent to the lab to see of anything grows, takes about 7-10 days. Just a guess.

I would want blood work done. There is some sort of underlying issue going on here. Have the thyroid checked. Crushing disease comes to mind as well.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

How old is she?

Is there any hair loss around the eyes?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Nix the oatmeal shampoo.....it's made out of grains! Use a natural herbal like this without any chemicals: Amazon.com: Vermont Soap Organics -Certified Organic - Pet Shampoo 16oz: Pet Supplies 

My guess would be that the itching and sores are from inoculations. Make sure that the vet doesn't give him any more while this is going on. The label on vaccinations clearly states NOT to administer if a dog is having ANY type of issues or illness!  *THAT* may be your culprit! Itchy Skin Wins Big, A Mystery to Vets | Dogs Naturally Magazine 
How to Avoid Vaccination Reactions in Dogs | Truth4Dogs
Chronic Illness May Develop After Your Dog's Vaccination | Truth4Dogs 
Vets On Vaccines: Vets On Vaccines | Dogs Naturally Magazine 

Moms


----------



## Eve_B (Sep 16, 2013)

@MadLab the skin seems pretty fine. No red spots and she has a few flakes in certain areas but not dry and flaky all over. I looked into mange and she just doesn't seem to fit the symptoms



@Courtney She's 8.5 months old and there is no hair loss around the eyes, it stops where the pictures show however its making its way up to the back of her neck area. She had the skin scrape but it wasn't sent away he just looked into it so no mention of ringworm. Never heard of crushing disease so I will look into it now. This poor baby has been sick every since we got her at 10 weeks old =(

@Momto2... Didn't think about the Oatmeal so will get something else for shampoo. But the vaccinations it can't be because her last set of vacs was a few months ago and definitely before anything with the skin started.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Vaccination reaction is not always immediate. Sometimes it comes about weeks, months, or years later. The articles will vouch for this.

You may want to use a rinse of 50% Apple Cider Vinegar and 50% purified water after her bath to help with the itching. Some dogs hate the smell so have some treats ready.

I don't know if you are using a flea/tick topical, but I wouldn't. 

Dr. Dobozy of the EPA’s Pesticide Division took a look at fipronil and *found that it does in fact enter the body and was contained in the fat, organs, urine and feces of dogs. Laboratory tests have shown that with long term exposure at low doses, fipronil has the potential for nervous system and thyroid toxicity, thyroid cancer,** altered thyroid hormone levels, liver toxicity, kidney damage, convulsions, whining, barking, crying, loss of appetite, locomotor difficulty, reduced fertility, fetus mortality, smaller offspring, loss of hair at or beyond the point of application, moist inflammation, chemical burn and itching.* Read the whole article on page 24 here: http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/2012/May2012.pdf
http://www.nrdc.org/health/poisonsonpets/files/poisonsonpets.pdf


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

At 8 months I would not worry about crushing's. Also highly doubt this is food related.

Poor girl


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

Your comment about your pup being sick since 10 weeks old prompted me to comment. I've had the same thing going on with my dog for 2 years. He's 6 though but he's had varying degrees of allergy like issues since I got him as a pup which just progressed as he got older. I've tried everything from homeopathy to raw diet to drugs to natural supplements. Nothing helps long term. He was the runt of the litter, from a crappy breeder who probably didn't pay attention that he got to nurse as early and often as he should have. I hope you are able to figure this out. I know it can be very frustrating for the pup and you!


----------



## countryboy73703 (Sep 13, 2013)

what if the rash was red, on the back near the tail, under the hind legs, and on the back inside of the hind legs? it didn't start until she went into 3 weeks ago... I washed her really good after she came out of heat over the weekend, and then again a couple days later... I did switch her food, and then just did it again, but only again because I'm about to get a GSD pup, and my current is not a GSD but I want to get them on the same food, so I figured I would try to get her on the right food for the GSD so i"m not buying different pet food... any who, about the rash? hair has thinned but not patchy like above, any idea?


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

OP if it is a food related allergy I see you switched from on Salmon food to another Salmon food. If your dog is allergic to fish you wouldn't see an improvement. Try a high quality grain free food with a different protein your pup had not had before like lamb or bison. Again, assuming it might be food related. It could be environmental. Just my 2 cents. 
Hope your pup is feeling better soon. Good luck!


----------



## South2north (Mar 27, 2013)

My dog is 9 months old and is itching also in spots. I don't know what to do either. Her ears and two spots on each side of her there is bald spots.






. The pic is of her ear. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

FYI I read that oatmeal shampoo isnt's a good idea in case it's a yeast problem, it will feed the yeast.

Are there any red bumps, crusty scabby stuff at all? What is the skin like underneath? Red, rash, oily, flakey etc?

I would think with mange there would be raised bumps on the skin?

Have you tried an antifungal/antibacterial shampoo? I have one for horses that can be used for dogs made by Absorbine. You can find it at tack shops, it comes with a spray too. Might be worth trying?


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I have been dealing with allergies for 7 years now. I went round and round with switching food with no luck in relieving my dog's scratching and licking her paws. I had her tested and she is allergic to a lot of things in the environment. Without these tests I would have never known what I am dealing with.

Tests are not cheap, but it sure beats trying different things and waiting 6 weeks for any improvements. Tests consist of food, plants in your region, molds and a few other things.


----------



## Eve_B (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Thank you for the responses and apologize for not responding sooner. We took Eve to the vet and he is questioning whether she has separation anxiety and just anxiety over all. She is a VERY highly strung dog. But I'm always home with her day and she is barely ever left alone. 

Unfortunately, she is getting worse :/ It's making it's way closer to the neck area and it's really upsetting. We've noticed recently that her skin is a lot more flaky and quite red in some spots.

The vet gave her a prescription for anti anxiety and we started it two days ago, but I'm NOT a big fan of this at all and don't really think it's the root cause.

Very frustrating and feeling even worse for her sake.

We get her walking around 3 miles a day and also get outside 2-3 times to throw a ball for 15/20 minutes so she gets lots of exercise and play. We also do random training with her if we think she's getting bored so it's not like she's doing this out if frustration or boredom

Not sure where to go from here, thinking an allergy test might be worth doing. Little nervous to change the food again as we've just not got her stomach settled and don't want to get into that right now.

Thank you for all the advice/comments and please keep anything coming you can think of. Were searching for a solution.


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

I know this might sound slightly crazy, but have you considered she may be allergic to your lawn? Or something put on your lawn? My Dane is a mess for a week after coming into contact with a grass lawn. (Thankfully, we live in the desert, so it's pretty easy to keep her from coming onto contact with this...lawns are far too expensive to water...and get scorched anyway.) It may be contact dermatitis if she's allergic to certain grasses...the only way to know for sure is allergy testing. 

Also, sometimes skin scrapings for Demodex can come back negative...even when there IS something going on...it may be worth it to do a second one. Those tests aren't normally sent out..they are done in house...if it is a mange mite, it would be long dead-and unable to be identified...before ever making it to a lab for identification. 

For ringworm, (fungus) a culture can be sent out, but using a Wood's lamp in the clinic is often all that is needed. I hope your pup is better soon!


----------



## kbettge (Sep 25, 2013)

I just brought home kaya she's 3 months old.. We bought her from a pet store and ever since we brought her home she's been itching, and biting her belly and legs.. I've given Benedryl , oatmeal baths too and no relief. I think its grass ? Any suggestions it makes me sad she's so uncomfortable..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

I read somewhere that Coconut Oil (ingested or topical) is supposed to help with skin conditions in dogs. Probably won't do much, but it's worth a shot!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

My dog has allergies too.

She's on Reactine, but I've also started giving her raw, LOCAL, unpasturized honey. The local bees are supposed to pick up all the pollens from plants in your area and there are trace amounts in the honey. It's like a natural exposure therapy. 

Anyway, I'm giving this a try, so far I think it's working, but it could be a coincidence, or maybe it's just the Reactine. lol 

Have you tried a medicated antibacterial/antifungal shampoo on your dog yet?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

kbettge said:


> I just brought home kaya she's 3 months old.. We bought her from a pet store and ever since we brought her home she's been itching, and biting her belly and legs.. I've given Benedryl , oatmeal baths too and no relief. I think its grass ? Any suggestions it makes me sad she's so uncomfortable..
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Don't use oatmeal shampoo, if it's a yeast overgrowth, the oatmeal will feed it.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

It seems everyone's dogs are acting up with SOMETHING right now on other posts! 

Here is something you might want to try:
*1.Minimally processed food* (not kibble) would be of GREAT benefit to your dog. A raw diet would be the best, but most people won't go that far, so the next best thing is a *100% human grade product*, *processed in an inspected 100% human grade facility. *The Honest Kitchen DE-HYDRATED food is the only company that has this in the USA. It is the ONLY company that the FDA will allow to use the words "HUMAN GRADE INGREDIENTS" legally on their products and advertisements. And no, I do not work for them! LOL A 10 pound Dehydrated box will cost about $90 but it *RE-HYDRATES TO 35-40 POUNDS.* "Embark" would be a good place to start: The Honest Kitchen Embark Dehydrated Dog Food Here is the HK site: Human Grade Dog & Cat Food | The Honest Kitchen
*2.Specific supplements: *“In most cases, Elaine Reinhardt says, underweight dogs or dogs with allergy symptoms begin to improve within a few days, and within a month or two, they have gained weight, their coats have improved, bald spots have disappeared, and they no longer chew on their paws. “The food that goes in stays in,” she says. “It doesn’t come shooting out the other end as bright yellow diarrhea. Seacure, Digestive enzymes, Systematic Enzymes, and Probiotics provide the deep nourishment that helps with these conditions across the board.” It may set you back $100 bucks but better to get to the root of the problem and try to CURE it or at least control it, not just cover it up with meds from the vet. 

Here are the specific products.
*SeaCure* given with meals (this is the powder made for pets which is easier to use but I use the capsules made for human use):amazon.com: Proper Nutrition SeaCure for Pets Powder 100 Grams: Pet Supplies 

Reinhardt usually starts with the label-recommended dose of ¼ teaspoon per 10 pounds of body weight per day, but for dogs weighing over 100 pounds, she finds that 2½ teaspoons works well. “Larger animals don’t necessarily need a greater dose,” she says, “and dogs who don’t need a lot of digestive support do well on half the recommended dose.”

*Probiotic with L sporogenes *given with meals: BifidoBiotics with L. sporogenes 60 Vegetarian Capsules (F) by Allergy Research Group

*Digestive Enzyme *given at mealtime: Zygest 180 Capsules by Physiologics 

*Systematic Enzyme* *given IN-BETWEEN meals*: Wobenzym® N 200 Tablets by Garden of Life

*If you know that your dogs sensitivity problem is environmental,* especially for itching, you would use SEAVIVE the sister to SEACURE. SEAVIVE adds bovine colostrum to the SEACURE + Beta-1,3-D glucan, and vitamin C. to build the immune system and aide in MANY other conditions! 
[FONT=&quot]SeaVive: Products We use this one for us AND the dogs right now!
 
I hope everyone finds the right answer for their Fur Baby! Keep us posted![/FONT]
Moms


----------



## LittleLady (Jan 14, 2013)

did someone already mention checking the thyroid function? my dwarf has itchy skin & I use Melaseb shampoo on her which is highly recommended by everyone I know with dogs that have sensitive/itchy skin. hope you figure it out soon...


----------

